# using a light timer



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Is it okay to plug a light timer into a wall socket and then plug a power strip into the timer??


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't think this is a good idea as most light timers are rated for one lower wattage appliance, and they are usually not grounded. You can get power strips with built in timers though.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I got a marineland led with blue light.i got a timer at walmart a heavy duty digital timer one.its a little higher cost.i had it on there a 18 month and doing great.hope this helps.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

I use several timers for Hydroponics and all my fish stuff. You can buy a 3-prong timer and then plug the timer into the power strip, if there is a problem the power strip should "pop".
I have one that I set for 1 minute every other day when were are on vacation and it refills my sump from my R/O holding tank to cover evaporation while I'm gone.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They make appliance timers that can handle almost as many amps as most circuits(15 amps).They are grounded and only $15 at the most.I have power strips on timers without problem.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I checked the total watts that is running on the power strip that is plugged into the timer and it is only 80 watts total. That's less than one lamp with two normal bulbs so I think I should be safe.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

L.West said:


> I checked the total watts that is running on the power strip that is plugged into the timer and it is only 80 watts total. That's less than one lamp with two normal bulbs so I think I should be safe.


You're all good.But if you need further reassurance PM dalfed he is an electrician and the most helpful of members.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

If you get a digital timer make sure it has battery backup, mine does, and I think most do. That way if the power goes off for a while you don't have to reset it.

Don H


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

good idea on the digital timer and the battery backup.


----------

